# When stoners get up in the morning, they always say . . .



## ich1 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi all,

My name is ich1, I'm from the southern(ish) eastern(ish) usa. Well, I guess that doesn't really narrow it down too much, eh? I found this site while surfing on ICMag. I'm interested in reactor-style growing (like the Barrel of Green) and cab-style, cause I gotta keep this on the DL. I also like martial arts and am learning Brazilian Jiujitsu.

Thanks for reading!

ich1


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 1, 2007)

Elo m8 im MRbudsmoker. good luck with growing, remember to check out the grow faq.


----------



## ich1 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks, MRbud, I sure will!


----------



## Sir Smoke-A-Lotta Pot (Aug 1, 2007)

ich1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is ich1, I'm from the southern(ish) eastern(ish) usa. Well, I guess that doesn't really narrow it down too much, eh? I found this site while surfing on ICMag. I'm interested in reactor-style growing (like the Barrel of Green) and cab-style, cause I gotta keep this on the DL. I also like martial arts and am learning Brazilian Jiujitsu.
> 
> ...


They always say "WAKE & BAKE" or at least thats what I say


----------



## budman226 (Aug 1, 2007)

nice to meet you ich3 im budman so your into brazilian juijitsu thats awesome i know juijitsu pretty well fortunately my training was free lol. i was taught juijitsu in ranger training pretty interesting style do you train in any other styles? right now im working on tai fighting.


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 1, 2007)

When they get up in the morning? For this stoner, more like the afternoon. I always wanted to take bjj too.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 1, 2007)

....I wonder how my plants are doing.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 1, 2007)

LOL
I can hear my weed calling me in the morning.
I wake up and say good moring to my plants while toking the bong.
Then I smoke all day long.

Got a job now so I will have to cut down a might.
Probally end up getting up earlier just so I can wake and bake.
This way I will be coming in for a landing about 2 hours after I get to work.
I always have felt when I do that people just think that I just woke up. Being chinesed and all. They think oh he is just not a morning person.

Then It is just me against the world until I can get back to my sweet cheeba.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 1, 2007)

"Shit, I just coughed up a lung" and
"Where in the hell is my lighter"


----------



## ich1 (Aug 1, 2007)

budman226 said:


> right now im working on tai fighting.


I actually train MMA, so we do a good bit of this, too. It's good shit. I got to fight/roll with a few Rangers. Interesting fellas....

BJJ is fvckin' awesome, I have such a great time there!

What kinda music you heads into? I like Davis and the 'Trane lately, I've been rediscovering some older bebop.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Aug 1, 2007)

cant wait till harvest....


----------



## weedsaladlol (Feb 25, 2010)

i save the world second and get high first. the first thing i say/do in the mid morning is "where the fuck is my lighter" then go sit with my plants alll day and just smoke.


----------

